

Introducing Bob - stedaniels
http://create.it/entry/introducing-bob

======
stedaniels
A scenario is Bob would be deployed in protected ocean areas that are
frequently trespassed. Though these areas are protected on paper, the areas
are so vast, and the actual guards so few that the protection is non-existent.
Bob could sit on the ocean floor listening for boat engines and the like, on
detection he can rise to the surface and signal the relevant authorities for
help. Once done bobbing, he can descend and go back into power
saving/listening mode.

